# Coconut oil vs salmon oil



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I use salmon oil. Here's my theory. I live in Alaska and my dogs have a much better chance catching and eating a wild salmon than they are a climbing a coconut tree and cracking one open and eating coconut. So for me if dogs were meant to eat anything, it's fish. Yummie Chummies fish oil is made here in town and I know it's all locally caught wild salmon. I think that's a lot safer than some coconut oil grown and processed who knows where.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

So, a lot depends on why you want to supplement with either. Both oils have their benefits and uses. Salmon Oil is great for Omega 3's. Coconut Oil is a medium chain tryglyceride which is great for dogs who may suffer strain on their pancreas. Here is a link to a good article on coconut oil.
Dog Health & Nutrition | Petcurean

Depending on the food you are feeding, you may not need to supplement at all.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Keragold said:


> So, a lot depends on why you want to supplement with either. Both oils have their benefits and uses. Salmon Oil is great for Omega 3's. Coconut Oil is a medium chain tryglyceride which is great for dogs who may suffer strain on their pancreas. Here is a link to a good article on coconut oil.
> Dog Health & Nutrition | Petcurean
> 
> Depending on the food you are feeding, you may not need to supplement at all.


Wow thanks for the very helpful link! I love what coconut oil does for dogs, but the 90% saturated fats is high, and I'm surprised it would not hurt the dogs


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do both for most of my goldens- Coconut oil in the morning and Nordic Natural salmon at night. What I would like is for them to eat Nature's Farmacy Newf Warrior Mix complete, but they hate it( except for Lush Plush).


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

This is the brand I'm planning on buying. I hope its a good one

Nature's Way EfaGold Coconut Oil Dietary Supplement | Walgreens


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I used to give my last golden Salmon oil. It seemed to make her stool soft at times. Her coat looked great though. Only Natural Pet Wild Alaskan Sockeye Salmon Oil Dog Cat Supplement


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I give Ella coconut oil. I tried the salmon oil and she wouldn't eat the food with the salmon oil mixed in.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I give coconut oil, as I am convinced that it is beneficial in the battle against cancer. Do a Dogpile.com search.


Max


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I give salmon oil for the omega 3s to help joints and inflammation. I give unrefined cold-presses coconut oil to help with skin and coat. Some theories suggest that it also speeds up metabolism so that weight gain isn't a problem.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I gave all three of my dogs their first dose of coconut oil. One teaspoon to my golden and Brittany. 

About 20 mins later, Rusty threw up his dinner  I guess I'll need to take it real slow with Rusty then. He can handle food changes (dog food) like a pro, but last Thanksgiving Rusty could not handle the turkey, sweet potato and rice we made the dogs (nothing but turkey...nothing else added).

So, I hope tomorrow goes better and I'll give maybe half of a teaspoon to see how it goes


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

When I started Ella I only gave her half a teaspoon with breakfast and another half with dinner. When she tolerated that for a few days I increased to a teaspoon twice a day, then 1.5 twice a day and so on until I got to the desired amount. I just took it real slow, over cautious if anything.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

ktkins7 said:


> When I started Ella I only gave her half a teaspoon with breakfast and another half with dinner. When she tolerated that for a few days I increased to a teaspoon twice a day, then 1.5 twice a day and so on until I got to the desired amount. I just took it real slow, over cautious if anything.


My Pomeranian threw up about an hour after Rusty did. So I'm going to take it real slow with them all. My Brittany must have an iron belly haha She never seems to have issues with her food changes at all!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our new adopted great pyr mix gets coconut oil for his skin etc. Only problem is we are trying to put 20 pounds on him not take pounds off. His foster (for a year) gave him coconut oil. I do not give him the recommended dosage. I am going to start with the salmon oil as well..


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Lew Olsen wrote an article last year laying out the reasons why coconut oil doesn't actually do anything for dogs.

http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/is-coconut-oil-useful-for-dogs/

It is good for dogs with pancreatic problems because it does not require enzymes to be digested so it is more like a carbohydrate. Because of this, if you use too much, the dog's stool can be very greasy because some parts of the lipids just flow through.

My eldest is a nationally ranked 400 meter runner and last year he was taking it because of all the buzz about it and found it made him feel sick and did not help him at all.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information, and link Rob S. Well it does make his elbows skin look much better. I have been rubbing the coconut oil on his elbows themselves, and they are improving. I have not feed anymore to my dogs yet...I did not want them to threw up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rob S. said:


> Lew Olsen wrote an article last year laying out the reasons why coconut oil doesn't actually do anything for dogs.
> 
> Is Coconut Oil Useful for Dogs? | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter
> 
> ...


Who is Lew Olsen?


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Having read the article, I would say that it doesn't exactly prove conclusively that coconut oil does nothing for dogs. If anything it concludes that there isn't enough information about what it might do for dogs, and for that reason it isn't recommending it. I wonder if perhaps there is more data now than last year. In any case I would be wanting to do more research rather than take this person's word. Alternative medicine, both for humans or canines is always questioned by conventional practice. This doesn't prevent me from wanting to know more.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

thorbreafortuna said:


> Having read the article, I would say that it doesn't exactly prove conclusively that coconut oil does nothing for dogs. If anything it concludes that there isn't enough information about what it might do for dogs, and for that reason it isn't recommending it. I wonder if perhaps there is more data now than last year. In any case I would be wanting to do more research rather than take this person's word. Alternative medicine, both for humans or canines is always questioned by conventional practice. This doesn't prevent me from wanting to know more.


 Well since I gave my Pomeranian some coconut oil, he has been throwing up. So he is going to the vet tomorrow, and also to check if something is wrong with his anal gland (or if he has worms etc). My parents said he had pink blood looking fluid in his poop today.

I'm hoping its nothing but I'm worried about Skunky throwing up


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

thorbreafortuna said:


> Having read the article, I would say that it doesn't exactly prove conclusively that coconut oil does nothing for dogs. If anything it concludes that there isn't enough information about what it might do for dogs, and for that reason it isn't recommending it. I wonder if perhaps there is more data now than last year. In any case I would be wanting to do more research rather than take this person's word. Alternative medicine, both for humans or canines is always questioned by conventional practice. This doesn't prevent me from wanting to know more.


There is no data. It is a fad. Lew Olson is a Phd and internationally known expert as well as an AKC Judge and Rottweiler breeder.

There is nothing in coconut fat that isn't in other fats. No magic except for marketing.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sharing

Coconut Oil vs. Fish Oil For Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Coconut Oil: The “Good” Saturated Fat


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, I am convinced. If Dr Dodds recommends coconut oil count me on board. 
:


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

How much salmon oil and coconut oil do you feed and at what age did you start? Do you do it by weight? 1 tsp per 10 lbs sounds like a lot of coconut oil to me but that's what is recommended in one of these articles.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Christen113 said:


> How much salmon oil and coconut oil do you feed and at what age did you start? Do you do it by weight? 1 tsp per 10 lbs sounds like a lot of coconut oil to me but that's what is recommended in one of these articles.


For 150 lbs I give 1 tablespoon coconut oil daily. 
Below chart shows 1/2 tsp per 10 lbs.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I gave Rusty coconut oil, and it made him throw up  

Since then, I have not tried again but maybe I need to give little amounts at a time. My Brittany and Pomeranian were fine with the coconut oil tho


----------

